# Name That Game: PSP Edition.



## Nujui (Jun 15, 2011)

One person posts a screenshot of a game that fits the respective console (no explicit images), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene) or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your game correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. Try not to repeat games, especially the same scene...
[/p]


*Rules:*


_Remember to keep the scores updated.


Only post games from the respective console

Remember to update the previous game posted list.

Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up game either by the judge, or by the previous poster.

No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemp's picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket. Make sure the name of the game is not contained in the url.

Don't "hit and run". If you're going to guess at a game, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film. If you take too long posting the next game (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.

The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
_
[/p]

Before you post an image, make sure it doesn't show on GazoPa or Tineye.
If you can, download a game file of the PSP Game and take an image yourself.
If not, just make sure the image doesn't show on GazoPa or Tineye.

This round will run from June 15, 2011 to July 15, 2011
Remember to only post images of PSP Games.

Let's a go.


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2011)

God(s) Eater (Burst).


----------



## Nujui (Jun 15, 2011)

Yup.

_*Scores:*_
Goli[/b]]*Goli*: 1



*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst.


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2011)

Taking your own screenshots


----------



## Raika (Jun 15, 2011)

Motorstorm Arctic Edge.


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2011)

Boo I was hoping to stump people.
I HATE YOU

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 1
*Raika*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.


----------



## Raika (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's an easy one...


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2011)

Ys Seven.


----------



## Raika (Jun 15, 2011)

:3

_*Scores:*_
*Goli*: 2
Raika: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.
Ys Seven


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Fantasy IV Complete Collection


----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Fantasy 4: Complete Collection
EDIT: curses!


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2011)

Yup.
:l

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 2
Raika: 1
*KirbyBoy*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection


----------



## Nujui (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 15, 2011)

???????Original ???????????? aka Elminage II






I cheated.


----------



## Raika (Jun 15, 2011)

You know, posting challenging games is fine, but you really shouldn't post some obscure Japanese game that no one knows about, forcing us to randomly search, it kinda takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 15, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> You know, posting challenging games is fine, but you really shouldn't post some obscure Japanese game that no one knows about, forcing us to randomly search, it kinda takes the fun out of it.


I agree.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 15, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> You know, posting challenging games is fine, but you really shouldn't post some obscure Japanese game that no one knows about, forcing us to randomly search, it kinda takes the fun out of it.


I know, I thought I at least get one in, I'm not gonna do it again.

But cosmiccow got it, but he said he cheated....so I'll just post another one.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 15, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dissidia final fantasy (the 1st one not 012)


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 15, 2011)

dissidia 012?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 15, 2011)

Yup.

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 2
Raika: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster[/b]]*aminemaster* :1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 15, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> dissidia 012?


no
like i said it's the first dissidia
the life bar on 012 isn't the same
nice lure kirbyboy


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2011)

Phantasy Star Portable (the 1st one)


----------



## prowler (Jun 15, 2011)

Phantasy Star Portable 2 (Infinity)


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Phantasy Star Portable 2 (Infinity)



yup


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2011)

Phantasy Star Portable 2


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Phantasy Star Portable 2 (Infinity)


correct
scores 
Goli: 2
Raika: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster :1
prowler_ : 1


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy star portable 2 (infinity)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 15, 2011)

To everybody who records the score:

*Quote the post with the last properly formatted scores (in this case, KirbyBoy), and make it a point to continue to follow the formatting.* Just remember to take out the quote tags before you post it. Don't just simply copy and paste from what you can see.

Since aminemaster won't fix it, here you go:

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 2
Raika: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
*prowler_*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2


----------



## prowler (Jun 16, 2011)

This is quite an easy one so whoever gets it, I'm going to be busy so do your own points


----------



## Jolan (Jun 16, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid : Peace Walker?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah it's peace Walker.
Love the pose btw


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll update the score since prowler_ can't do it

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 2
Raika: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
*Jolan*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker


----------



## Jolan (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm...


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

Half Minute Hero


----------



## Jolan (Jun 17, 2011)

Zing!

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 2
*Raika:* 2
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
Jolan: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 17, 2011)

Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja

I played through it a little and it was quite fun. I recognize that HUD quite well, as well as that player character, of course


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 17, 2011)

shinobido tales of the ninja?


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup. And yeah, it's a fun game. I'd recommend Samurai Dou Portable (Way of the Samurai) + translation patch if you like this game. :3

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 2
Raika: 2
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
Jolan: 1
*personuser*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 17, 2011)

blacked out the character name in the top left because it would probably give it away.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 17, 2011)

Hatsune Miku PSP: Project Diva?


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)

Cho Aniki Zero.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 17, 2011)

yep, CAZ. Not the best of the series (I consider Ai Cho Aniki for TG16CD the best) but fun nonetheless.

_*Scores:*_
*Goli*: 3
Raika: 2
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
Jolan: 1
personuser: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Cho Aniki Zero
Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 17, 2011)

Cho Aniki Zero am i right


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 17, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> Cho Aniki Zero am i right







You're Too Slow


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 17, 2011)

3rd birthday.

You're too slow too!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

The 3rd birthday

dammit!


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup yup.

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 3
Raika: 2
*personuser*: 2
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
Jolan: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Cho Aniki Zero
Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
The 3rd Birthday


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)

Pix'n Love Rush.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 17, 2011)

yarp.


_*Scores:*_
*Goli*: 4
Raika: 2
personuser: 2
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
Jolan: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Pix N' Love Rush (no wiki page from what I could find, or a PS Store page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Cho Aniki Zero
Gods Eater Burst.
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge.
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
The 3rd Birthday


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 17, 2011)

Star Ocean: First Departure?

Edit) Augh, I am stupid!


----------



## Nujui (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm thinking either Legend of Heroes or Legend of Heroes II: Prophecy of the Moonlight Witch


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 17, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky


yeah


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

QUOTE(Goli (shoutbox)) said:
			
		

> Raika add your own points to the name that game thread, I gotta go :>.



_*Scores:*_
Goli: 4
*Raika*: 3
personuser: 2
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
Jolan: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky



Now for my picture:


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 17, 2011)

powerstone collection


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

Correct. :3

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 4
Raika: 3
*personuser*: 3
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
Jolan: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

Gitaroo Man Lives?


----------



## m3rox (Jun 17, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

>



Animal Crossing?


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 17, 2011)

MonHun Nikki: Poka Poka Ailu Mura


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 17, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> MonHun Nikki: Poka Poka Ailu Mura



Yep. The chibi monster hunter game.


_*Scores:*_
Goli: 4
Raika: 3
personuser: 3
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
Jolan: 1
*BrightNeko*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 17, 2011)

have an easy one


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 17, 2011)

adventures to go?


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep


_*Scores:*_
Goli: 4
Raika: 3
personuser: 3
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
Jolan: 1
BrightNeko: 1
*DarkShinigami*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
 Adventures to go


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 17, 2011)

great now to find a game which will be propably what im playing ATM.






and i'm lookin for the exact name so if one person uses the short name then another uses the full he whom used the full name will get my point


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd

haha I'm actually playing it right now


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 17, 2011)

project diva 1


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 17, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
> 
> haha I'm actually playing it right now


precisely even got the name exactly

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 4
Raika: 3
personuser: 3
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
Jolan: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
*30084pm*: 1


*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
 Adventures to go
*Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry it took longer than I thought.
I wanted to get a the perfect shot and if you played this game, you know how hard it is to do one of these moves.
Also I removed the english above the kanji so that people won't google it, instead of actually knowing what the game is.


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 17, 2011)

i know is a "tales of" game
i think it is

"tales of rebirth"


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

Si senior

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 4
Raika: 3
personuser: 3
KirbyBoy: 1
aminemaster: 1
prowler_: 1
Jolan: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
30084pm: 1
*Ryupower*: 1


*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
*Tales of Rebirth*


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2011)

Tales of Radiant Mythology?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Tales of Radiant Mythology?


It was Tales of Rebirth

Ryupower got the point


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2011)

It wasn't there when I posted


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> It wasn't there when I posted


Ok sorry!


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 17, 2011)

this one may be easy


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

Lord of Arcana


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 17, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Lord of Arcana
> 
> 
> yes
> ...


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's a veeeeery easy one.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

Megaman: Powered Up


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep.

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 4
Raika: 4
personuser: 3
*30084pm*: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
prowler_: 1
Ryupower: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

Time to go hunting...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

Very easy one


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 17, 2011)

Resistance retribution


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

@ball Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*Scores:*_
Goli: 4
Raika: 4
personuser: 3
30084pm: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
prowler_: 1
Ryupower: 1
*ball2012003*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 17, 2011)

Easy:


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 17, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops


Nope but very close.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 17, 2011)

Metal Gear Acid


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus?


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 17, 2011)

peace walker or ops +


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus?


Correct


_*Scores:*_
*Raika:* 5
Goli: 4
personuser: 3
30084pm: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
prowler_: 1
Ryupower: 1
ball2012003: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 17, 2011)

Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 17, 2011)

kenka banchou: badass rumble
Beaten by ball2012003 =_=


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

Right.

_*Scores:*_
Raika: 5
Goli: 4
personuser: 3
30084pm: 2
*ball2012003*: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
prowler_: 1
Ryupower: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 17, 2011)

Next:


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 17, 2011)

Navi invading the world of Disney on a sony system...

Disney adventure :T
Kingdom hearts: BbS final mix?


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 17, 2011)

It goes to Goli

_*Scores:*_
Raika: 5
*Goli*: 5
personuser: 3
30084pm: 2
ball2012003: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
prowler_: 1
Ryupower: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lions


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)

Raika gets it right ?!
And 300whatever wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*Scores:*_
*Raika*: 6
Goli: 5
personuser: 3
30084pm: 2
ball2012003: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
prowler_: 1
Ryupower: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)

Brave Story: New Traveler.


----------



## prowler (Jun 17, 2011)

YOU GUYS, STOP BEING SAD AND F5'ING THE PAGE


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

Correct Golipi. :3

_*Scores:*_
*Goli*: 6
Raika: 6
personuser: 3
30084pm: 2
ball2012003: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
prowler_: 1
Ryupower: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)

>Trying to post

```
[img]http://puu.sh/2FL7[/img]
```



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You are not allowed to use that image extension on this board. A valid format is: http://www.domain.com/picture.gif, an invalid format is: http://www.domain.com/picture.one.gif


Screw you.
http://puu.sh/2FL7
Ignore the random 1:02 :>.


----------



## Raika (Jun 17, 2011)

PixelJunk Monsters Deluxe


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 17, 2011)

The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
(Do minis count?)


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
> (Do minis count?)


Why wouldn't they?
Pix'n Love Rush is a mini and it's already here anyway.

ANYWAY

Correct!

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 6
Raika: 6
personuser: 3
*ball2012003*: 3
30084pm: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
prowler_: 1
Ryupower: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well anyway:


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

LocoRoco


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)

Locoroco 
Or Locoroco 2
Or Locoroco Midnight Carnival.


----------



## Issac (Jun 17, 2011)

Loco Roco
Edit: fail on me


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 17, 2011)

It was Loco Roco 2 so I guess it goes to Goli(again)

_*Scores:*_
*Goli*: 7
Raika: 6
personuser: 3
ball2012003: 3
30084pm: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
prowler_: 1
Ryupower: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2


----------



## Goli (Jun 18, 2011)

A winner is me.




Blacked out names or it'd be to easy.
AND DON'T GO USING TINEYE


----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2011)

FINAL FANTASY TYPE-OOOOOO


----------



## Goli (Jun 18, 2011)

Wrong! It's Final Fantasy Type-0!


























Correct!

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 7
Raika: 6
personuser: 3
ball2012003: 3
*prowler_*: 2
30084pm: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Ryupower: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 18, 2011)

Did that game ever come out yet. I've been looking for it forever.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2011)

No it hasn't but I think it's ok


----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Lokao0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Crap. Almost there, though.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 18, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel


----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2011)

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 7
Raika: 6
*ball2012003*: 4
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2
30084pm: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Ryupower: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel





			
				Lokao0 said:
			
		

> Metal Gear Solid 4?
> Wait, that's not even a PSP game.
> (That means I'm wrong, right?)


That means you're wrong.
MGS4 doesn't have comic-like cutscenes anyway


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel isn't really a game. I feel like it is the equivalent of posting a movie that had a UMD version and telling people to name that.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 18, 2011)

Next:


----------



## Goli (Jun 18, 2011)

Daxter.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

That screen shot makes me think Jak and Daxter: The Lost Frontier.

Haven't actually played the game yet, just the character looks like a buff Daxter with a beard and hammer. xD


----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel isn't really a game. I feel like it is the equivalent of posting a movie that had a UMD version and telling people to name that.It classed as a game.QUOTEAs viewers progress through the story, they can zoom in and out of the images using the analogue stick and scan specific points of interest. These scanned images are then stored in a library of hundreds of similarly noteworthy elements, which can then be linked together, to access more in depth information.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel isn't really a game. I feel like it is the equivalent of posting a movie that had a UMD version and telling people to name that.It classed as a game.QUOTEAs viewers progress through the story, they can zoom in and out of the images using the analogue stick and scan specific points of interest. These scanned images are then stored in a library of hundreds of similarly noteworthy elements, which can then be linked together, to access more in depth information.



That's an in-depth visual novel, not a game. There is nothing that can actually be classified as gameplay, not even in a non-traditional sense.


----------



## Goli (Jun 18, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So visual novels aren't games anymore? ):
P3 just became 75% less game.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 18, 2011)

Once again Goli 

_*Scores:*_
*Goli*: 8
Raika: 6
ball2012003: 4
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2
30084pm: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Ryupower: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter


----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visual Novel then?

_oh and visual novels are games too_

edit: Goli


----------



## Lokao0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Crap, let's return on-topic please


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Persona 3? It's an RPG. It has a simulation portion during the day, which is classified as a form of game, and is total RPG at night. I can't understand where this argument is coming from.

Are we going to start calling Kindle's handheld gaming devices now? *It is not a game if you do not play it.*


----------



## Goli (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay I promise that was the last one I guess correctly for today ):.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

Crystal Defenders?


----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2011)

Final Fantasy Crystal Defenders





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Persona 3? It's an RPG. It has a simulation portion during the day, which is classified as a form of game, and is total RPG at night. I can't understand where this argument is coming from.
> 
> Are we going to start calling Kindle's handheld gaming devices now? It is not a game if you do not play it.


P3 is more visual novel, the stuff you do at night time is like 10% if you don't bother grinding.

Fact is, MGS is a game. You don't see that shit happening on a movie UMD.
Visual Novels are games, just because you don't get to move about in them and swing your sword does not make it any less than a game


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whether its considered a game or not, its done already so lets just move on.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

Crystal Defenders.


----------



## Goli (Jun 18, 2011)

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
Raika: 6
ball2012003: 4
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2 +1 -1
30084pm: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Ryupower: 1
*Nathan Drake*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy Crystal Defenders
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again, I ask; does this mean Kindles get to enter the handheld gaming market? No. No. No. Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker, game, Ac!d, game, Ac!d 2, game, Portable Ops, game. A visual novel features no gameplay, no game ending decisions, or even drastic decisions. You can not achieve a game over. You do nothing imperative to the progression of the story past going to the next page. Even comparing it to Persona 3 is basically bashing what is actually a solid game into the dirt. You can't compare something that actually has gameplay with something that does not. Oh, the RPG element is only 10%? Lets go ahead and forget the daytime decisions that affect Social Links which directly goes to fusing Personas at the Velvet Room. Everything you do during the day is done to make the night time experience easier, more fulfilling, and more exciting. The day contains actual gameplay of its own, decisions you can not undo that ultimately rule how your social links will grow.

Or have you only played 10 minutes of the game? Find a better example. You're comparing apples to a fucking UFO.

Next game while I continue WINNING:


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

Secret agent clank


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Looks like Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters.



I thought that too after. Couldnt remember which game had those robots -_-


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

Guild got it.

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
Raika: 6
ball2012003: 4
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2 +1 -1
30084pm: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Ryupower: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
*Guild McCommunist*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters


----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Or have you only played 10 minutes of the game? Find a better example.I've clocked around 30 hours into P3P, why do you ask?
> Nathan Drake-kun, will you go out with me to eat noodles after class? *DON'T GO TALKING TO OTHER BOYS*QUOTEA visual novel features no gameplay, no game ending decisions, or even drastic decisions. You can not achieve a game over. You do nothing imperative to the progression of the story past going to the next page.


You've basically just described what a VN is not like, well done.

Anyway, clearly you are not backing down, so I will.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just my personal belief. I never mean harm or to be an ass (okay, sometimes I do), but my posts just come off as aggressive anyways.

ANYWAAAAAYS, next game? :3


----------



## Lokao0 (Jun 18, 2011)

So... The game stopped?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

Not stopped. We're just waiting on Guild.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry for being late, here's the image:


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

xmen legends 2


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 18, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> xmen legends 2



Correct!

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
Raika: 6
ball2012003: 4
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2 +1 -1
30084pm: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Ryupower: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
*NiGHtS*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!

Here we go:


----------



## Raika (Jun 18, 2011)

White Knight Chronicles: Origins


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> White Knight Chronicles: Origins



Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
*Raika*: 7
ball2012003: 4
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2 +1 -1
30084pm: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Ryupower: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
NiGHtS: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
White Knight Origins: Chronicles


----------



## Raika (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2011)

Persona


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 18, 2011)

Persona 1?


----------



## Raika (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeaaa.

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
Raika: 7
ball2012003: 4
*30084pm*: 3
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2
aminemaster: 1
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
NiGHtS: 1
Ryupower: 1


*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
White Knight Chronicles: Origins
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2011)

awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 time to search!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2011)

Very easy one!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 18, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Very easy one!


crazy taxi fare wars


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn i never realised how ugly that game was ._.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep! That's right amine!

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
Raika: 7
ball2012003: 4
30084pm: 3
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2
*aminemaster*: 2
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
NiGHtS: 1
Ryupower: 1


*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
White Knight Chronicles: Origins
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
Crazy Taxi: Fare Wars


----------



## Nujui (Jun 21, 2011)

It's been one day...so.


----------



## hkz8000 (Jun 21, 2011)

disgaea


----------



## Nujui (Jun 21, 2011)

hkz8000 said:
			
		

> disgaea


Gonna have to be a bit more specific, which one exactly?


----------



## Raika (Jun 21, 2011)

Disgaea Infinite?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 21, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Disgaea Infinite?


Right Series, wrong game.


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Disgaea Hour Of Darkness?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 21, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Disgaea Hour Of Darkness?


Close, so very close....

One word is wrong in that title.


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Disgaea: AFTERNOON > > of darkness


----------



## Nujui (Jun 21, 2011)

Their ya go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
Raika: 7
ball2012003: 4
30084pm: 3
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2
aminemaster: 2
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
NiGHtS: 1
Ryupower: 1
sergster1[/b]]*sergster1* :1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
White Knight Chronicles: Origins
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
Crazy Taxi: Fare Wars
Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Imma just leave this here. Have fun!

(sorry guys imm go to bed I have exams in the morning so i need my rest x_x)


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 21, 2011)

Advance Wars? An obscure strategy game nobody has heard of? Something with a results screen?

I have no clue.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 21, 2011)

Moe moe 2-ji Daisen(ryaku)


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 21, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Moe moe 2-ji Daisen(ryaku)



Correct!


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 21, 2011)

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
Raika: 7
ball2012003: 4
30084pm: 3
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2
aminemaster: 2
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
NiGHtS[/b]]*NiGHtS*: 2
Ryupower: 1
sergster1 :1


*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
White Knight Chronicles: Origins
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
Crazy Taxi: Fare Wars
Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness
Moe Moe 2-ji daisen(ryaku)



Sorry for double post >


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 21, 2011)

Cooool cool.


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2011)

THe Warriors?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 21, 2011)

That's definitely The Warriors. Should've hidden the name in the upper left. That basically gives it away to everyone, even people who haven't played the game and have only seen the movie.


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 22, 2011)

IMO this game is kinda dead now that we have reverse image searching with google ._.


----------



## Goli (Jun 22, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> IMO this game is kinda dead now that we have reverse image searching with google ._.


The game was already kind of dead with TinEye.
Alternatively, people could ACTUALLY DO WHAT THE FIRST POST TELLS THEM, and take pictures themselves which is what I've done so far.
I suggest the next "Name that Game" thread is something like "Name that Game: MS Paint Edition", it'd be more fun and you wouldn't be able to just google images and then cheat.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 22, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we do that, someone's gonna ruin the fun by going on google images and finding a well-done sketch and post it saying they drew it in 5 minutes with MS Paint.


----------



## Goli (Jun 22, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised at what somebody can do in 5 minutes with Paint provided the person has the right tools, like a tablet.
And anybody could still search images on TinEye or Google and see who cheated and who didn't as a "security" measure.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 22, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> IMO this game is kinda dead now that we have reverse image searching with google ._.



I was thinking this. Tineye worked to an extent, but reverse image search has been more or less 100% accurate with all the images I've input.

Carry this on for a bit longer, but if reverse image searching kills it then the game just becomes 'who can reverse image search the quickest: PSP Edition'

Also the Warriors is correct, emigre gets it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
Raika: 7
ball2012003: 4
30084pm: 3
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2
aminemaster: 2
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
NiGHtS: 2
Ryupower: 1
sergster1 :1
emigre[/b]]*emigre*: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
White Knight Chronicles: Origins
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
Crazy Taxi: Fare Wars
Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness
Moe Moe 2-ji daisen(ryaku)
The Warriors


----------



## prowler (Jun 22, 2011)

Or you could just do a watermark.

Something across the image so Google/Tineye won't know it.


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's a tip, the game was shit.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 22, 2011)

Dead to Rights.

Thank you Google Reverse image. -_-


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2011)

Its actually DtR : Reckoning but fuck it, I'll give to Nights.


_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
Raika: 7
ball2012003: 4
30084pm: 3
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2
aminemaster: 2
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
NiGHtS [/b]]*NiGHtS *: 3
Ryupower: 1
sergster1 :1
emigre: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
White Knight Chronicles: Origins
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
Crazy Taxi: Fare Wars
Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness
Moe Moe 2-ji daisen(ryaku)
The Warriors
Dead To Rights Reckoning


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2011)

Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron?


----------



## Jolan (Jun 23, 2011)

IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 23, 2011)

If only it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Guild got it. I didnt think it would be that easy but i guess the character gave it away lol.

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
Raika: 7
ball2012003: 4
30084pm: 3
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2
aminemaster: 2
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Guild McCommunist[/b]]*Guild McCommunist*: 2
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
NiGHtS: 3
Ryupower: 1
sergster1 :1
emigre: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
White Knight Chronicles: Origins
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
Crazy Taxi: Fare Wars
Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness
Moe Moe 2-ji daisen(ryaku)
The Warriors
Dead To Rights Reckoning 
Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jun 24, 2011)

Can KirbyBoy or Guild upload one already!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2011)

FINISH HIM.


----------



## Raika (Jun 25, 2011)

GripShift.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FINISH HIM.



Penguin Bowling?

AH. It was in Gripshift, wasn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DAMN NINJA'S BY RAIKA 

THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> GripShift.



Correct!

_*Scores:*_
Goli: 8
Raika[/b]]*Raika*: 8
ball2012003: 4
30084pm: 3
personuser: 3
prowler_: 2
aminemaster: 2
BrightNeko: 1
DarkShinigami: 1
Guild McCommunist: 2
Jolan: 1
KirbyBoy: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
NiGHtS: 3
Ryupower: 1
sergster1 :1
emigre: 1

*Previous Games:*


Spoiler



Gods Eater Burst
Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
Ys Seven
FFIV: The Complete Collection
Dissidia Final Fantasy
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Half-Minute Hero
Shinobido Homura: Soul of the Ninja
Cho Aniki Zero
The 3rd Birthday
Pix N' Love Rush
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Power Stone Collection
Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village
 Adventures to go
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva 2nd
Tales of Rebirth
Lord of Arcana
Megaman Powered Up
Resistance: Retribution
Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops Plus
Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together.
Brave Story: New Traveler
The 2D Adventures of Rotating Octopus Character
Loco Roco 2
Final Fantasy Type-0 AKA the PSP's swan song
Metal Gear Solid: Digital Graphic Novel
Daxter
Crystal Defenders
Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters
X-Men Legends II: Rise of Apocalypse
White Knight Chronicles: Origins
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
Crazy Taxi: Fare Wars
Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness
Moe Moe 2-ji daisen(ryaku)
The Warriors
Dead To Rights Reckoning 
Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron
GripShift


----------

